# Networking ?'s



## swoop (Aug 29, 2009)

I have a home networking problem. I have a net gear g router that my main computer plugs into. My wifes laptop (apple) uses this connection. But after I set up my sons new laptop, (Dell) that runs vista premium, she cannot access the Internet. She will get a session timeout message. Nothing has changed except adding another point in the system. All computers use the same router wep key numbers. But no connection for her. Any thoughts??


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

A couple thoughts...

Double/triple check and manually reset the SSID and security passcode on the AP and all workstations - something probably was inadvertantly changed.

Failing that remove the security passcode (just for troubleshooting purposes) from the AP and the apple notebook and see if it works then. If so, something is incorrect with the security passcode. If not, reinstall the software and drivers on the apple notebook.


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

<sarcasm>
Apple computers may be reluctant to coexist alongside a Windows PC. If you've seen the commercials you probably know they've been feuding for a while. 
</sarcasm>

See this example:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uLbJ8YPHwXM


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

What OS on the old one VS the new one?
XP & Vista?


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

From the original post, the existing notebook is an Apple MAC and the new one runs Vista.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

swoop said:


> I have a home networking problem. I have a net gear g router that *my main computer plugs into*. My *wifes laptop (apple)* uses this connection. But after I set up my *sons new laptop, (Dell)* that runs vista premium, she cannot access the Internet. She will get a session timeout message. Nothing has changed except adding another point in the system. All computers use the same router wep key numbers. But no connection for her. Any thoughts??


I count 3


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

I see. The way it was phrased I read it as the Apple being the main computer. It does sound more like three now that I've reread it a few times.


----------



## tripflex (Sep 15, 2009)

swoop said:


> I have a home networking problem. I have a net gear g router that my main computer plugs into. My wifes laptop (apple) uses this connection. But after I set up my sons new laptop, (Dell) that runs vista premium, she cannot access the Internet. She will get a session timeout message. Nothing has changed except adding another point in the system. All computers use the same router wep key numbers. But no connection for her. Any thoughts??


 
Did you figure it out?


----------

